# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RNS 810 supported - RcdPro Tools V0.0.5.0

## mohamed73

*Rcdpro Tools V0.0.5.0 - RNS 810 supported!*  *Latest Update :*   *- VW, RNS 810, VWZ6Z7, all versions, 3D0 035 680 by Continental*  
Available functions :  *- change pin code, activate TV-Free aka Video in motion, service commands (depends on versions)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Run rcdpro.exe to get autoupdate or download installer:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27



----------

